# welche Rute fürs method feedern?



## stonehammer (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal das Method feedern ausprobieren da es sehr erfolgreich sein soll.  Möchte damit speziell auf Karpfen gehen.
Habe da ein paar Ruten ins Auge gefasst:

Balzer Magna Feeder Ace (Light 70g wurfgewicht)
Hält diese Rute auch größeren Karpfen stand oder lieber die Medium Version zulegen? Gibt auch eine Method Feeder Version aber die 55g wg sind eindeutig zu wenig.

Cormoran GF Method Feeder
Wie ist die Qualität dieser Rute? Über cormoran gehen die Meinungen ja stark auseinander was Qualität betrifft. 

Hat wer schon Erfahrungen mit diesen Ruten gemacht? Bin mir sehr unschlüssig welche ich mir zulegen soll ;+

Gruß


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: welche Rute fürs method feedern?*

Du musst zuerst festlegen, was du haben und betreiben möchtest.

Entweder *Methodfeedern*, mit leichteren Futterbleien, leichter löslichem Futter und kleinen Ködern am kurzen Haarvorfach, meistens aus Mono.

Oder angeln mit *The Method*. Mit schwereren Futterbleien und sehr bindigem Futter, sowie eher klassischen Ködergrößen.

Für Letzeres halte ich normale Karpfen- und Grundruten für besser geeignet, da hier die feine Bissanzeige per Zitterspitze gar nicht nötig ist. Elektronischen Bissanzeiger und Ablagen wie beim carpen sind bessser geeignet.

Fürs Methodfeedern sind entsprechende Ruten, wie die von dir genannte Balzer deutlich geeigneter. Mit entsprechender Abstimmung von Schnur und Vorfach sind damit auch größere Karpfen bezwingbar. Für wirkliche Großkarpfen aber etwas zu schwach auf der Brust.

Die Gewässer spielen dabei auch eine Rolle. Im aufgeräumten Vereinsweiher sehe ich keinerlei Probleme, aber in krautigen Naturseen kann es sehr leicht kritisch werden.


----------



## stonehammer (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: welche Rute fürs method feedern?*

Dachte da schon ans Method Feedern. Wollte die Sachen von balzer mal probieren fertig Futtermischung usw. 
Naja sooo groß sollen die Karpfen auch nicht sein. Man sollte einen 40-50 cm Karpfen schon noch anständig landen können ohne Angst zu haben das mir das Gerät um die Ohren fliegt :q

Alternative wären auch noch die sportex feeder Ruten aber soviel wollte ich nicht ausgeben.  Da ich 2 möchte


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: welche Rute fürs method feedern?*

Die Karpfen dürfen auch bis 60 cm haben. Das halten die Sachen ohne weiteres aus. Ruhig drillen und sauber keschern und du bist Sieger. #6


----------



## stonehammer (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: welche Rute fürs method feedern?*

Das klingt überzeugend #6
Dann werde ich mir mal nach und nach das "balzer rundum sorgenlos Paket" zulegen :m
Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch: wird da der futterkorb nur einmal ausgeworfen mitsamt Micro boilie und dann liegen gelassen oder brauch ich mehrere Körbe an der selben stelle und beim letzten Wurf dann erst beködern und abwarten??


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: welche Rute fürs method feedern?*

Darüber scheiden sich je nach Fischart die Geister. Zum einen ist es wichtig, eine gewisse Menge an Futter einzubringen und zum anderen nicht zu viel Radau zu machen. Es wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als dich da selbst einzufieseln.


----------



## stonehammer (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: welche Rute fürs method feedern?*

Ja muss ich im Frühjahr mal versuchen... denke mal das ich das Futter mithilfe einer schleuder einbringen werde macht jedenfalls weniger radau als ein Blei


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: welche Rute fürs method feedern?*



stonehammer schrieb:


> Ja muss ich im Frühjahr mal versuchen... denke mal das ich das Futter mithilfe einer schleuder einbringen werde macht jedenfalls weniger radau als ein Blei



Würde ich nicht zu raten.Du streust das Futter im zu großen Umkreis.
Es gibt unbebleite Futterkörbe ,die machen auch nicht mehr radau als Futterballen die ins Wasser klatschen.
Gibt es in klein bis etwa Coladosengrösse.


----------



## stonehammer (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: welche Rute fürs method feedern?*

Klingt alles ganz schön schwierig vor allem immer exakt die selbe stelle zu treffen. Bin nämlich mit auswerfen noch nicht soooo geübt


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: welche Rute fürs method feedern?*



stonehammer schrieb:


> Klingt alles ganz schön schwierig vor allem immer exakt die selbe stelle zu treffen. Bin nämlich mit auswerfen noch nicht soooo geübt



Schönen ,,SAUBER" ausgeführten Überkopfwurf und wenn möglich irgendwas als Ziel zur Orientierung am gegenüberliegenden Ufer nehmen.
Übung macht den Meister.#6


----------



## stonehammer (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: welche Rute fürs method feedern?*

oder Trockenübungen auf dem Feld |rolleyes bei dem wetter is leider sowieso nix mit angeln  
könntest du mir noch eine rolle zur magna feeder ace light empfehlen? hätte gerne die balzer syndicate light nehmen aber die hat mir zu wenig schnurfassung (220m 0,1mm schnur) wollte schon mit ner 0,25 fischen. oder eben eine geflochtene aber das is ja beim feedern nicht so vorteilhaft


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: welche Rute fürs method feedern?*

Die Schnurangabe ist für Geflechtschnur und da diese dicker sind reicht es allemal aus zum Feedern.

Ich habe u.a. eine 9600er feedermaster und die Angabe ist bei dieser Rolle 200m 0,10mm.
Drauf habe ich 0,25 er Monofil 135m ,reicht dicke.


----------

